

Intel and nvidia sign $1.5B cross-licensing agreement - necubi
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/01/intelnvidia-bombshell-look-for-nvidia-gpu-on-intel-processor-die.ars

======
jcr
Unless nVidia changes its policy and starts releasing documentation, this will
be bad for open source and bad for security.

